# sunflowers



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

These are the dwarf sunflowers call teddy bears.
Very yellow flowers with green center.
Just transfer planted them yesterday from my gallon plastic pots.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Wish it was warm enough to plant here. 20s here this morning in the sunny south.


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice sunflowers! Got several of my starts in the ground over the last two weeks and this morning I'm waiting out a potential frost...yesterday it did! Pretty dodgy stuff for only 60 miles north of Tampa. My March has been colder than Jan or Feb. 

Got mammoths going and also going to try some organic black oil sunflowers from Bountiful Gardens. I've heard the bees like the oil varieties more than others, we shall see. The local bumbles and wild bee pollinators went wild over the sunflowers I planted last year. One of the things I've discovered in the run-of-the-mill catalogs is that many sunflower varieties are being bred for no pollen. Really have to read before ordering if the intent is for bees/insects.


----------

